# Reconditioned sprayer



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

If you guys were purchasing a Graco 390, would you consider a reconditioned unit instead of new. It looks like, after doing some online research, that the recons are around $200 cheaper. Even if the lifespan of the pump is shorter, it still seems like a better value. Anyone been there and done that?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

What kind of warranty does it come with? I would consider buying one if it has a warranty.


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

CJ Spray offers 90 day warranty.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Go for it then. 90 days should be long enough to know if it works right.


----------



## ionel (Mar 13, 2014)

90 days is a grate warranty on used. reconditioned might mean that it has a new packing kit and nothing more. you should look that is not very old. an old machine might need a new piston and cylinder. you should ask the seller what work did he do on the pump.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

If it's only $200 cheaper I'd go new. If it was $200 total I'd jump on it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Damon T said:


> If it's only $200 cheaper I'd go new. If it was $200 total I'd jump on it.


I concur. A couple bills will give you the peace of mind of a real warranty. Of course the recon might not be a lemon and out last a non recon but the odds shift the other way imo.


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

ionel said:


> 90 days is a grate warranty on used. reconditioned might mean that it has a new packing kit and nothing more. you should look that is not very old. an old machine might need a new piston and cylinder. you should ask the seller what work did he do on the pump.


These are factory reconditioned, so I would assume that means head to toe.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

harmonicarocks said:


> CJ Spray offers 90 day warranty.


CJ Spray is a solid outfit


----------

